# diretv2pc says I have reached the max streams



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yet nothing is playing. I can play shows. ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Yet nothing is playing. I can play shows. ideas?


With so little info, it's hard to know what you're asking.
"Best guess" is that "something" thinks there is already one client being streamed to.
1 DVR can/will only stream one recording to any client.
If nobody is using MRV, or another PC using DirecTV2PC, then the DVR needs to be rebooted.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

A paused stream on another DirecTV2PC or MRV receiver still counts as a stream too.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Reboot!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank guys. nothing is running. To even see my playlist, I have to tun on the DVR, pick another location, let that playlist load, then go back to my main DVR.

I will try a reboot.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope, still does not work. This new version bites!! I wish I had the original program still.

Everything worked, then I CAN'T PLAY PROTECTED CONTENT. :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This version works well for many of us and you haven't given much information for us to help, so I don't know what more can be done/offered to help.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This version works well for many of us and you haven't given much information for us to help, so I don't know what more can be done/offered to help.


VOS, what more do you need?

here:

iMac Intel Core i3 3.06GHz, 4GB RAM 
ATI Radeon HD 467
Running Win 7 with Parallels
Hardwired Cat 6 network AT&T Uverse 2Wire Router 18 MPS
HR22-100 and a HR2-700


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My shot in the dark is, it's the fact that you're on an iMac. It seems to me you "should" be able to run DIRECTV2PC on a Mac under Parallels but it's certainly not the configuration the developers had in mind.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My shot in the dark is, it's the fact that you're on an iMac. It seems to me you "should" be able to run DIRECTV2PC on a Mac under Parallels but it's certainly not the configuration the developers had in mind.


But I had the same issues on my PC before. Under parallels it should work.
Everything else I run in win 7/Parallels works including tversity


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You're saying you had the exact same problem with two completely different computers? That would seem to eliminate the computer as the culprit.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You're saying you had the exact same problem with two completely different computers? That would seem to eliminate the computer as the culprit.


Yes. before I would get the the stream message. then i when I could get it to play, then I got the protected content message on the PC. It worked with the old software. But that I understand as the video card could not handle it.

But the iMac video should. But now I have the stream issue.
It would be nice to get in running on this 21.5 HD monitor 

Or I will have to get a sling box


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So far:


> diretv2pc says I have reached the max streams
> Yet nothing is playing. I can play shows. ideas?
> Thank guys. nothing is running. To even see my playlist, I have to tun on the DVR, pick another location, let that playlist load, then go back to my main DVR.
> Nope, still does not work. This new version bites!! I wish I had the original program still.
> ...


"To even see my playlist, I have to tun on the DVR, pick another location, let that playlist load, then go back to my main DVR."
Since the DVR never really turns off, I'm not sure what is going on here.
Since you're needing to "pick another location", it seems you have more than one DVR.
Now you're mentioning this is with a IMac, which isn't supported but others have had success and some haven't, so this is another bit of information that was missing.

"Everything worked, then I CAN'T PLAY PROTECTED CONTENT."
"But I had the same issues on my PC before."

So maybe it's time to start from the beginning.
Did you reboot both DVRs?
Which error are you having now?
This app doesn't handle network problems very nicely. With a PC, if Windows crashes, it leaves the DVR in a strange place that requires reboots to clear them.
Have no idea what/how IMac even runs this app, so other that are running this app on them will need to help you out.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> So maybe it's time to start from the beginning.
> Did you reboot both DVRs?
> Which error are you having now?
> This app doesn't handle network problems very nicely. With a PC, if Windows crashes, it leaves the DVR in a strange place that requires reboots to clear them.
> Have no idea what/how IMac even runs this app, so other that are running this app on them will need to help you out.


I rebooted both DVRs, my router and windows 7. Same maximum stream errors. Win 7 runs fine on my iMac via virtualization software.

Its a basic network. The HR21 connect direct to the router/modem as does the iMac. I can access anything via my network VERY easily.

I ran a PC with XP just now and the same streaming error. Its seems to be the new 2pc software.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So with Win7 running and setting up a stream before running this app, when I try to play a recording I get this error:










Is this what you're getting?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

No, here are the errors/issues

No programes until I start the DVR:










Then the stream error


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gio12 said:


> No, here are the errors/issues
> 
> No programes until I start the DVR:
> 
> Then the stream error


Both of these are strange. I can only guess that it's due to using the IMac, or maybe not the same version of this app.
You can check the version by going into the menu/system setup/about.
This is what I get:










I've never had to turn on the DVR to use this app and as you are getting a much different error message than I do when I have only one stream already running.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the newest version and it wont run on the PC I have. I basically give up. I thought the Mac running win 7 was an issues, but I guess not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I have the newest version and it wont run on the PC I have. I basically give up. I thought the Mac running win 7 was an issues, but I guess not.


I can try to work through the PC problem since that is what I've been using with this app for a couple of years now.

I'm just lost with your IMac errors as they aren't anything I've see before.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well its the same error on both machines. The old version worked fine. The new version is giving me fits!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Well its the same error on both machines. The old version worked fine. The new version is giving me fits!


This apps has been tougher to use than most, but why you're getting different error messages is 

What is the version you have and where did you download it?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This apps has been tougher to use than most, but why you're getting different error messages is
> 
> What is the version you have and where did you download it?


I will look later, but its the newest version. From Directv


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I will look later, but its the newest version. From Directv


Try this one: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/d2pc/DIRECTV.v5717.zip
Some in the thread at the top of this forum, have been having problems with the one from DirecTV.


----------

